# Equinox at the Point!



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

*The Vernal Equinox* – A point in time when night and day are nearly the same length and when the sun crosses the celestial equator moving northward. It marks the first day of the season of spring… a period of transition from winter to summer. Springtime is seen as a time of growth, renewal, of new life (both plant and animal) being born, and of the cycle of life once again starting. _It is also often considered as the start of better times and new beginnings…_

This year’s Vernal Equinox will occur at 9 minutes past midnight on March 21st. In celebration of this seasonal new beginning of better times, we’d like to invite you to join us for the *Spring 2007 “Equinox at the Point!”*


*When:* Friday, March 16th – Sunday, March 18th
*Where: * Buxton, North Carolina


*Anticipated Agenda:*

*Friday Evening (8PM - ???):* “Meet & Greet” – A number of us will be staying at the Outer Banks Motel for the weekend (www.outerbanksmotel.com). Come join us for a few drinks (BYOB) and the chance to put some faces (BYOF) to the names that you've likely seen on the boards at Pier&Surf.

*Saturday Morning (6:00AM):* “Let’s go Fishing!” – After a couple hours of sleep, it’ll be time to pay homage to the Fishing Gods. We’ll likely head the point to see if we can’t drum up some pullage on the morning’s outgoing tide (High-6:36AM, Sunrise–7:10AM, Low-12:53PM).

*Saturday Afternoon:* Continue fishing… or join us as we head back into town to grab a bite to eat. Take that afternoon siesta or hit the beach for some casting practice.

*Saturday Evening (7:00PM - ???):* “Potluck Dinner” – Bring a little something eat… a little something to drink… and join us for an evening of fishing stories, tall tales and white lies. We’ll open up the kitchen and maybe even get a poker game going.

*Sunday Morning:* “Do As You Please!” – If it was a “night to remember”, you may need a morning to forget. Sleep in… or do some early morning fishing… the choice is yours. For many, CHECK OUT TIME will likely be at 11AM. If you’re around, join us for a late morning brunch (location to be determined) before heading home (or back to fish some more).

*Already Committed Attendees (or those most likely to be committed):*
JimInVA (Jim)
Catman32 (Eric… and his wife Melissa)
GCsurfishingirl (Brittany [all the way from TN]… with friend)
Reeled_out (Dave)
Nserch4Drum (Al)
RedskinFan228 (Ken)


*So check your calendars and consider joining us as we welcome Winter’s departure and the return of Spring! We look forward to seeing the addition of your name(s) to this thread...*


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

The Vernal Equinox.......I have heard of this phenominon.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*I'm down*

I'll be there.. JAM :beer:


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

Its marked on my agenda.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

There should be a O'coke day on that list there Jim.  I like to make it there, can't promise yet.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

I'll be there....thats my birthday weekend....march 18th!


bringin the girlfriend too


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

Already looking good!! 

As to the agenda... particularly as it relates to fishing location(s)... that will certainly be subject to change due to group input and/or dependent upon conditions/reports leading up to that weekend.

Jim


----------



## Sandy Meador (Nov 9, 2006)

*Marking the calendar now!*

Put me down on the list! I'll be bringing some good ol' southside VA BBQ! I'll have the trusty propane stove in the truck along w/a table or 2 and if anyone wishes to join me in an oceanfront lunch on the beach - the more the merrier!!!


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*yea buddy*

I'm down for this one- who's bringing the green beer :beer: :beer: for St. Patty's day?

New Moon to boot- here drummy drummy!!


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*lest anyone has forgot*

NC now has a saltwater license requirement (new for 2007)- just a reminder


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

Surf Cat said:


> NC now has a saltwater license requirement (new for 2007)- just a reminder


http://www.ncwildlife.org/fs_index_01_license.htm


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

Surf Cat said:


> NC now has a saltwater license requirement (new for 2007)- just a reminder


... and a welcome reminder it is!! I bought mine online early in January so it wouldn't be a later issue.

Jim


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Dern Jim. I can't make it that weekend cuz we're having a St. Patty's day party at the house to coincide with the Norfolk Parade.

Oh well, I hope y'all catchem up!


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Equinox on a point. Fishing. Thats better than watching the sun come up with a bunch of dirty anarchists. Used to catch a lot of things, but fish was not one off 'em I do believe the Gods will be good to us. Doing my best to be there.


----------



## Fly Wacko (Aug 8, 2005)

*Yeah...*

I'll probably be there...It will coincide with the Druid Fertility Festival. Fishing and Orgy...It don't get no better...

FW


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

Fly Wacko said:


> I'll probably be there...It will coincide with the Druid Fertility Festival. Fishing and Orgy...It don't get no better...
> 
> FW


What could I even hope to add to that!?


----------



## hooker9 (Jan 17, 2007)

*Zodiac Time*

Jim,

I hope to be there to join ya and the "gang." I owe surfgirl some favors for helping me post some pics. Sounds like a Great Time!!!!!

Hooker9


----------



## Gills McGee (Feb 3, 2007)

I would love to attend but dont think that I have the right equipment.

Gills


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Fly Wacko said:


> I'll probably be there...It will coincide with the Druid Fertility Festival. Fishing and Orgy...It don't get no better...
> 
> FW


someone say orgie? I'm in.....


Wow!!!!  

I'm with Crawdaddy 


> There should be a O'coke day on that list there Jim.


- may stop and say "HI" but O'croke should be holdin some Feesh.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*St Patricks on the beach!*

Thats one of the biggest holidays of the year...
Id be to torn between partaking and parchunking bait.

Call it a spring fling.....


----------



## rndhededflip (Apr 19, 2006)

I AM DOWN BIZZATCHES!!! anytime good people are around.. i am there... dang... so a potluck on saturday at night... does that mean we have to cook?!?!? or just buy whatever out in town???


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

Sounds like a blast, but I will be on the Texas Gulf Coast trying for them Reds. Maybe we could connect on the cell and get party and fish reports.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Nserch4Drum said:


> someone say orgie? I'm in.....
> 
> 
> Wow!!!!
> ...


Al give me a call man you cell is dead. Lets discuss this trip. 375 6063 

K


----------



## Gills McGee (Feb 3, 2007)

I guess you can count me in. Not a bad way to get into this sport.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

yeah come on down man! I am more than willing to get you into to this sport....once we get a little closer to time to go you are more than welcome to call me and we'll meet up out on the beach!


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

Gills McGee said:


> I guess you can count me in. Not a bad way to get into this sport.


Gills...

In my opinion, an excellent call. It should prove to be an outstanding jump start into surf fishing and you'll meet some pretty awesome folks.

Feel free to post or PM with any questions you may have.

Jim


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

we probably wont catch anything though 


cept maybe a buzz:beer:


----------



## DORIGHT (Dec 1, 2006)

*Slick Move*

MY WIFE ASKED ME THIS MORNING TO TAKE HER SOMEWHERE FAR AWAY FROM ATLANTA SOME TIME SOON....WELL I'LL BET YOU GUYS KNOW WHAT I SUGGESTED  SO WE'LL BE THERE THAT WEEKEND..PROBABLY HAVE TO DO THE SPENDING TIME ALONE THING A COUPLE TIMES BUT ALL IN ALL CAN'T WAIT TO GET SCHOOLED BY YOU PRO'S...LOOK FOREWARD TO MEETING YALL (YES I AM SUTHERN). SEE YA AT THE POINT...JUST CONFERMED OUR HOTEL:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

Outstanding! I was wondering when we'd get some SUTHERN representation...

Jim


----------



## DORIGHT (Dec 1, 2006)

IN FULL EFFECT I MIGHT ADD !!!!!!!:beer: :beer: LOOKING FOREWARD TO IT. THIS WILL BE THE FIRST VISIT FISHING FROM THE BEACH THERE. SO I HOPE YOU GUYS DON'T MIND GIVING ME THE NOD ON BAIT AND LOCATION. HAVE ALL THE GEAR AND 4X4 SO I'M THINKIN I'VE GOT A GOOS START.

THANKS


----------



## Sandy Meador (Nov 9, 2006)

*Anyone Interested -*

in splitting the costs on a house for this weekend? Outer Banks Motel owns some houses just south of Conners Groc. that are nice. Stayed in one in Jan. that was 3 bdrm, 2 bath - basically a dbl. wide! 

In March, 3 people, it is $77 a night not including tax.

Let me know if anyone is interested!


----------



## Sandy Meador (Nov 9, 2006)

*Gills*

I will second what Jim said - great call! I've been surf angling for over 35 yrs. now and it is a blast. And no better way/place to start out than w/experienced people and at Hatteras.


----------



## Gills McGee (Feb 3, 2007)

FishinAddiction said:


> yeah come on down man! I am more than willing to get you into to this sport....once we get a little closer to time to go you are more than welcome to call me and we'll meet up out on the beach!


Im already into the sport..I just need to meet up with some people.


----------



## Flipper (May 6, 2006)

*Yes!!!*

Would love to make it. Born in VA, resided in NC since 1974, followed this board since 2003 +/-, would love to meet you all. Keeping my fingers crossed!

--Rob


----------



## Flipper (May 6, 2006)

*Uh . . .*

By the way Gills McGee. . . exactly where is that beach???


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

Flipper said:


> Would love to make it. Born in VA, resided in NC since 1974, followed this board since 2003 +/-, would love to meet you all. Keeping my fingers crossed!
> 
> --Rob


Hope to see you there, Flipper!

Jim


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

hey Jim, 
put my name on that list bc I WILL BE THERE!


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

FishinAddiction said:


> hey Jim,
> put my name on that list bc I WILL BE THERE!


I was already counting on you to be there!!  

Jim


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

That obx motel link sends me to porn. Not that I mind to much.


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

http://www.outerbanksmotel.com/ - I just checked it.

Jim


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

More on the Outer Banks Motel...

They actually have two areas that they can house you in. One is the beachfront and the other they call The Village. Each is no more than about a mile away from each other. Most of us are staying at the beachfront.

Jim


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

I just checked that link again Jim,the link in the first post you did, and now it come up as a search/sex link page. Some one trying to get me in trouble with my 'Ol Lady?


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Just checked again again, and this time striaght(and otherwise) sex.
I doesn't matter, I just went straight to their page and made resevations.
It's on.
Cheers, Darren and Charlotte


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> It's on.
> Cheers, Darren and Charlotte


"Getting so much better all the time..." {The Beatles}  

Jim


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Figured I'd throw this out there*

Between the group I would tend to bet we gots about every heaver type blank on the planet (bunch of ho's) I'm down for letten anyone throw anything I got.. Just bring your own reel.... LOL... That would be a good way for some folks to decide what blank/rod they like best.. Just and Idea whatcha think... JAM


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

i think its a great way for you to sell some customs bro!


----------



## bassassasin (Nov 7, 2003)

Is it going to be at the same place we were at the last time? Even if it's not I had so much fun at the last one, might have to ask da Mrs. if it's OK. Just in case she's workin. (Tax Season) Might even bring a few more friends, if it's OK with everybody else.

ASSASIN


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

bassassasin said:


> Is it going to be at the same place we were at the last time? Even if it's not I had so much fun at the last one, might have to ask da Mrs. if it's OK. Just in case she's workin. (Tax Season) Might even bring a few more friends, if it's OK with everybody else.
> 
> ASSASIN


Yep... same place, John. Come on down! And bring as many as you'd like...

Jim


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

'kin brill idea JAM.
Then we can show everyone how good these 15 dollar "polverisor" rods are.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

i might be staying at the falcon motel......they are cheaper and im pretty cheap myself


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

We're a month out from this event and here's the current list of attendees...

JimInVA
Catman32 (and his wife Melissa)
GCsurfishingirl (perhaps with friend)
Reeled_out
Nserch4Drum
RedskinFan228
JAM
marstang50
CrawFish (maybe)
FishinAddiction
Sandy Meador
dirtyhandslopez (and Charlotte)
hooker9 (hopes to be there)
rndheadedflip
Gills McGee
DORIGHT (and wife)
bassassasin (needs his ticket from the wife)
jerseysalt (maybe…)

*Should be a ton of fun!!!*

Jim


----------



## Fly Wacko (Aug 8, 2005)

*Jim:*

Don't forget the Ole Druid...

Just be careful of the backcast...

FW


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

Oops! Sorry FW!!


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

dont forget to add my girlfriend Heather


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

FA

Paid by the hour not by the piece.. No commision here bro... Just figured it would be a way to try out everyones elses stuff.. 
JAM


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

JAM said:


> FA
> 
> Paid by the hour not by the piece.. No commision here bro... Just figured it would be a way to try out everyones elses stuff..
> JAM


LOL i know that bro.....you told me that exact same thing last year when i was down and you were putting the red brakes on my slosh20 one night....btw i finally broke down and bought that 525 you were trying to talk me into that night....I'll stop in and say hi when i get down bro....get ya to take a look at all my setups....make sure everything's OK.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

oh yeah and i want some of your rod locks!


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*You got it just got my shipment of them in....*

Gots plenty come on by... JAM


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

yer on!


----------



## OV Renegade (Aug 5, 2006)

And you'll be adding my name to the list... Looks like a blast gettin ready to happen.


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

OV Renegade said:


> And you'll be adding my name to the list... Looks like a blast gettin ready to happen.


Well its about time!!


----------



## bulldozer (Aug 30, 2006)

*eqiunox?*

i cant spell it jim but im gonna show so i can meet and greet all you guys. what truck will be considered home plate for the days games?


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

I would consider it an honor to make MY truck home plate for the meet and greet on the beach. Can we do that?


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

bulldozer said:


> i cant spell it jim but im gonna show so i can meet and greet all you guys.


Lookin' forward to having you out there with us! And don't forget the "gal" contingent... some of them could teach a few of us "guys" a thing or two...  

Jim


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

There have been a few offers by individuals to allow their truck to be considered as "home plate". While I sincerely appreciate the offers, I believe it would be inconsiderate of me were I to place such burden of coordinating responsibility on other than the unsuspecting instigators of this event. In truth, we were hopeful that “a few of you” would consider joining us. The opportunity to meet as many of you as have currently committed… and those of you who have yet to do so… is appreciated beyond any words I could offer.

Lacking a mystic crystal ball or any psychic forecasting ability, the decision as to precisely where we'll fish will likely not be made until the week preceding the actual event. For many of us, we'll probably hang relatively close to the point or somewhere inside the hook. There may also be a contingent that will elect to make the ferry run to Ocracoke. If time allows, we'll look at making up a few "P&S Equinox" flags or banners to accompany any divergent fishing expeditions. I'll also be soliciting volunteers, those willing to allow their cell phone numbers to be publicly posted, to act as part of that weekend's "contact phone tree". The last thing I'd hope to see happen... is for you to make the trip and then not be able to find us.

4 weeks and counting... I can't help but wonder which will be the better of times... the weekend's event or the stories that will come after...  

Jim


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

Just a reminder for those considering but who haven't yet made up their mind to attend. It looks like we'll have a pretty good crew attending this event. And if the weather continues much as it has... and given a favorable wind... there could be some suprisingly good fishing. I've heard that there is 60 degree water temps barely a mile from the shore.

Anyway... we're into the final stretch countdown. Less than two weeks to go! I could use some voluteers willing to have their cell phone number posted within this thread (mine will be among them). These are people that I'll contact throughout the event so that others will have the means to find out what is going on, when and where.

Jim


----------



## Freddrum (May 19, 2000)

*count us in*

Jim, if you can arrange water & air temps in the mid 60's and a SW breeze well........that would be great


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

Freddrum said:


> Jim, if you can arrange water & air temps in the mid 60's and a SW breeze well........that would be great


I second that motion.....all in favor say "I":beer:


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

We’re getting close, folks! One week and counting…

I plan on arriving at the Outer Banks Motel sometime between 5 and 6PM on Friday. Dependent upon the weather, anticipated morning winds and current fishing reports, we’ll make the decision as to where we’ll fish on Friday evening. We’ll either hit the point or will take the ferry to Ocracoke. If we take the ferry (free), we’ll plan to catch either the 5AM or 6AM crossing. Please know that each of you can make your own choice as to where you would like to fish.

In addition to me, two others have offered up their cell phone numbers as contact points. If you are planning to attend this event and would like to have access to these contact numbers, please send me an email or PM and I’ll get you those numbers.

Bait continues to be a hit or miss situation. We’re also working towards the procurement of fresh bait should weather and conditions make it available… but likely won’t know anything more until we approach mid-week. Randy, at The Bait Shack, has plenty of frozen bunker (the good stuff that is frozen immediately as it comes off the boat) on hand. A five pound box runs $5.00. If you want to play it safe, you might want to give Randy a call. If it helps, I’ve spoken with Randy and here’s what we’ve come up with to help make this easier…

1.	Give Randy a call at 465-9020, tell him who you are, that you're an Equinox at the Point participant and how many boxes of frozen bunker you’d like reserved in your name.

2.	Tell him whether you’ll be picking it up (you can pay for it when you do) or whether you’d like me to pick it up for you as I go through there on Friday afternoon. If I pick it up for you, you’ll still be responsible for getting a payment to Randy sometime during the week following (mail is okay).

3. If I pick your bait up, it will be your responsibility to track me down. I’ll be at the Outer Banks Motel on Friday night and will be available until 11PM (after that, I’ll likely head to bed). Saturday we’ll be fishing and will take it with us wherever we elect to fish.

4. If you reserve bait for pickup by me… and FOR WHATEVER REASON are unable to get your bait from me… you will still be responsible to Randy for what you’ve ordered. Randy is willing to give us terms (his words – “just square up with me”) and I’m willing to pick it up… but neither of us need to be responsible for having to track you down. Sound fair?

Warm, above 60 degree, water temps are very close to shore. If we get something near to a SW wind, we could certainly see some nice drum action. Air temps look like they’ll be ranging from 40 overnight to 60+ during the day.

Will update again on Wednesday…

Jim


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

and to serve as backup to Jim, should anyone else need their bait a little sooner......I'll be there in the morning on Friday......i will gladly pick it up for you under the same conditions. My number is listed with Jim as one of the contacts for this event so call him and then call me if you need to me to pick up your bait from Randy.


Thx


FA:beer:


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

It seems a lifetime ago when I made the first post announcing the *Equinox at the Point*. I've tried to make it as easy as possible for any and all to join in this event and I appreciate the many responses.

Tonight I will pack the car and hope to be on the road not later than noon on Friday. As a reminder, a number of us have chosen the Outer Banks Motel as our staging area. You should find my red Honda Odyssey parked to the left of the Motel's office. For those who have not asked, I'll try to remember to leave my cell phone number on the dashboard (visible through the windshield). If, upon arrival, the urge to wet a line becomes too much to handle, you may find me over the dune and upon the beach.

We'll see you Friday, Saturday and/or Sunday. My BEST to ALL!

Jim


----------



## Freddrum (May 19, 2000)

*Due to some unforseen circumstances*

We'll be unable to attend Y'all catchemup and we'll cya in a few weeks

Enjoy


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

I would like to thank everyone who attended this event. Who would have thought that we'd find ourselves within a mere day or two of the BIG bite when we scheduled this in the cold of February. Those who attended were rewarded with the very real possibility of either a pup or a bull... and many achieved exactly that.

I had the privilege of being able to put a good number of faces to online names. The greatest pleasure was being able to watch a "land locked lady from Tennessee" surf fish with the best of us and easily hold her own. Her ready smile made the wearing of baggy waders a "designer event". Every bit the girl, she was also "one of the boys" and has earned an open invite and welcome to join us again. Cheers, Brittany!

For those who have offered their thanks to me for planning this event, I must return that thanks to you. My task was no more than to offer a date, location and the opportunity to meet. Its success was not my doing... but the result of those who elected to make the trip and who each offered a piece of themselves to make the event as enjoyable as it was. My thanks to each of you!

An equinox is an event that comes our way twice in a calendar year... once in the spring and once in the fall. Who knows what the next equinox might bring...

Jim


----------

